# Y'all are a bad influence



## Anak (Jul 17, 2010)

It was only a few months ago that I found this forum. I was just looking for a better battery. After seeing what alkalines did to yet one more flashlight, knowing there had to be a better way, I wound up here.

Arguably I should have stuck with buying a new flashlight every now and then

Instead, I now have this:






Not shown are the Eneloops, Powerexes and Maha chargers.






I already owned some Mini-mags and the 3AALED. In fact, it was the 3AA LED which had an alkaline leak inside it. I got lucky and was able to fix it, but it was one alkaline leak too many. Now they all have LED conversions. Plus a couple of custom bezels.






These are my safe bets. 6Ps and A2s. 






The 4 Sevens family. I haven't owned any of them long enough to make any claims about overall durability, but I am impressed by what I get for me money. From the little Q-Mini AAs to the Maelstrom they are fun lights to own.

I didn't set out to collect...and I really don't think of myself as a collector...but put them all together and they do start to resemble a collection.

Is there a place I can go to meetings to get over this? :huh:


----------



## csshih (Jul 17, 2010)

right here is fine 

ps: you need more surefires


----------



## Anak (Jul 17, 2010)

csshih said:


> right here is fine
> 
> ps: you need more surefires


 
Thanks.

That's just the sort of help I need


----------



## ken312hd (Jul 17, 2010)

Anak, very nice collection. I like the 4sevens because they are reasonably priced. I am in the process of buying my first, a Turbo. Good luck in your hobby. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## csshih (Jul 17, 2010)

how about maybe a C2?


----------



## scout24 (Jul 17, 2010)

csshih had it right, just leave your wallet at the door. lots of Ti is just around the corner...


----------



## Darvis (Jul 17, 2010)

Come into the light, all are welcome, alllll are welcome.


----------



## Dr Jekell (Jul 18, 2010)

Where are the HID Lights? :devil:


----------



## jp2515 (Jul 18, 2010)

csshih said:


> right here is fine
> 
> ps: *you need more surefires*




Indeed you do!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 18, 2010)

Yup.

It's only too many if you have 24 Surefires. Thankfully, I'm right at 23. lovecpf


----------



## Solscud007 (Jul 18, 2010)

can I see the holster? is that kydex?


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice collection :thumbsup:

I'm with the gang, get some more Surefires. Everyone needs a nice thrower, so when does the M6 arrive? 

I want to add the C2 and A2 also. those are 2 lights every surefire nut should have.


----------



## Anak (Jul 18, 2010)

Solscud007 said:


> can I see the holster? is that kydex?


 
Which one are you asking about?

I am going to guess the homemade job, because the others all came with the lights:






It's not Kydex. Just a lightweight fabric my wife picked up off the remnant table at a fabric store.


----------



## Anak (Jul 18, 2010)

jamesmtl514 said:


> I'm with the gang, get some more Surefires.


 
Okay, okay.

I went out and picked up an E2D LED and and an E1B this afternoon.oo:

Local Craigslist deal: $160.

Mebbe one of you should hit the seller up for your commission.


----------



## Dances with Flashlight (Jul 18, 2010)

I blame all the CPF'ers who were here before me. But you can trace this bad influence back to the first caveman with two fires. And for all we know, CPF'ers with 10,000 posts might even be linked to the Templars, controlling our lives in secret ways. The rest of us are just pawns, being moved around a really well lit-up chessboard by masters with blinding headlamps.


----------

